# Help With Citizen Dive Watch



## joshm (Dec 4, 2006)

I picked up this Citizen watch and I am having trouble figuring out what year it is, etc. I don't see a serial number on it. I also don't see anything like it on the net as far as same face, bezel, band combination. Any help on this would be great. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I may be wrong here, if I am I'm sure someone will give you the real answer







however the I believ the serial number is on the back at the bottom, if that is the case then the watch was made 2002 september. Hope I'm correct


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello Mate if You email/telephone Citizen Watches UK Customer service department and qoute the calibre/model number,they'll be happy to supply You with any relevant info they are based in Berkshire.Hope this helps!


----------



## joshm (Dec 4, 2006)

Ibrahombre said:


> Hello Mate if You email/telephone Citizen Watches UK Customer service department and qoute the calibre/model number,they'll be happy to supply You with any relevant info they are based in Berkshire.Hope this helps!


I am in California. I believe there is a Citizen Office here near LA.

Am I correct that the designation E110 is the movement? Also why would it say E110 S000122 on the back and E110-S000195-KA on the face.



> I may be wrong here, if I am I'm sure someone will give you the real answer however the I believ the serial number is on the back at the bottom, if that is the case then the watch was made 2002 september. Hope I'm correct


I was wondering what 290252 was. When I went to Citizen's support site, they have a way to look up the case number. http://www.citizenwatch.co.jp/support/guidhomee.htm I don't see a way to cross this watch with this page.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd have thought the year was either 2002 or 1992. I'm sure I remember Argos (a UK catalogue shop) selling them a few years ago. I used to own the GMT version of the watch but ended up selling it because I just had too many watches







................ if such a thing is possible







.

I think the number on the dial is a part number only. I think E110 S000122 would be the case number, whilst E110-S000195-KA would be the dial number - I'm sure that Seiko's use a similar system. I've just done a search of Google images & found a Website in Holland that still lists the watch. According to them the model number is: BM0560/57E

Hope this helps - it's a good looking watch & I hope that you get enjoyment from it.

Here's a picture of my GMT version









There's an online review of the watch here: http://www.geocities.com/watch_crazy/ecodiver/ecodiver.htm


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Paul is right about the numbers on the case & dial, they are part numbers and therefore will be different.

As to the age I can't help I'm afraid.

Apart from the textured dial the watch has a very 'Sub' look about it, doesn't it? Haven't seen that model before...

*Simon*


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Made in Sept. 2002.

Model no. BM0560-57E


----------



## joshm (Dec 4, 2006)

Great info you guys. Thanks so much. I feel good about my purchase. Until my next find.


----------

